# Thyroglobulin antibodies?



## LizaLouRx

Hi all, I am new here. Not sure if I belong. I definitely have something autoimmune going on. Positive ANA's within the last year, severe/debilitating joint pain for at least a decade, history of vitiligo. I deal with infertility and so desperately want another child. I am going through immune testing right now through Alan E Beer Center (not sure if any of you are familiar). Still waiting on all results. I did get my local lab result that my thyroglobulin antibodies were just barely elevated. (my lab list <20 as normal and mine was 24 high). I had been put on prednisone for over 2 months and had only been off about a week prior to blooddraw. It makes me think that number would have been higher. The only other thyroid level they drew was T4 which was normal. Any thoughts? I am seeing my rheumatologist tomorrow and will be telling her of the results.


----------



## Andros

LizaLouRx said:


> Hi all, I am new here. Not sure if I belong. I definitely have something autoimmune going on. Positive ANA's within the last year, severe/debilitating joint pain for at least a decade, history of vitiligo. I deal with infertility and so desperately want another child. I am going through immune testing right now through Alan E Beer Center (not sure if any of you are familiar). Still waiting on all results. I did get my local lab result that my thyroglobulin antibodies were just barely elevated. (my lab list <20 as normal and mine was 24 high). I had been put on prednisone for over 2 months and had only been off about a week prior to blooddraw. It makes me think that number would have been higher. The only other thyroid level they drew was T4 which was normal. Any thoughts? I am seeing my rheumatologist tomorrow and will be telling her of the results.


Hello and welcome to the board. If you have positive ANA, has your rheumatologist done any other testing for other autoimmune diseases such as RA, Lupus, Sjogren's and so on?

Are you saying they did a T4 but no TSH or anything else?

Why are you on Prednisone; for the pain?

You may wish to read this about thyroglobulin....
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html


----------



## LizaLouRx

Sorry it took so long to reply. I appreciate your response. My rheumy did run tests last year and the only thing that came positive was extremely high ANA and + anticardiolipin antibodies. She didn't run antithyroglobulin test last year. Last time I had complete thyroid function tests done was right after my son was born over 2 years ago. For some reason the fertility specialist only ran the T4 and antithyroglobulin test and it came back slightly elevated. The reason I was put on prednisone is because I have been having severe joint swelling in my fingers and debilitating pain which is on the verge of preventing me from being able to work. I got off of the prednisone for a couple of weeks because I knew I would be doing more immune testing and that is when I got the antithyroglobulin back slightly elevated. I saw my rheumy last week and she didn't make too much of that test and reran a bunch of other bloodwork for lupus, RA, etc. I have been reading about hashimoto's and have a lot of symptoms and even read that it can cause joint pain which I have had for years. I have dealt with dry hair, fatigue, depression, constipation (literally every symptom listed). I am going to have a breakdown though because I need to know what is wrong with me so I can start feeling better. I am going to request them to draw more thyroid tests (TSH, T3 etc). Any thoughts since I gave more information???


----------



## Andros

LizaLouRx said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply. I appreciate your response. My rheumy did run tests last year and the only thing that came positive was extremely high ANA and + anticardiolipin antibodies. She didn't run antithyroglobulin test last year. Last time I had complete thyroid function tests done was right after my son was born over 2 years ago. For some reason the fertility specialist only ran the T4 and antithyroglobulin test and it came back slightly elevated. The reason I was put on prednisone is because I have been having severe joint swelling in my fingers and debilitating pain which is on the verge of preventing me from being able to work. I got off of the prednisone for a couple of weeks because I knew I would be doing more immune testing and that is when I got the antithyroglobulin back slightly elevated. I saw my rheumy last week and she didn't make too much of that test and reran a bunch of other bloodwork for lupus, RA, etc. I have been reading about hashimoto's and have a lot of symptoms and even read that it can cause joint pain which I have had for years. I have dealt with dry hair, fatigue, depression, constipation (literally every symptom listed). I am going to have a breakdown though because I need to know what is wrong with me so I can start feeling better. I am going to request them to draw more thyroid tests (TSH, T3 etc). Any thoughts since I gave more information???


Well, dang.....................you could have Lupus and I am hoping your doc ran the Anti-DNA which would pretty well clinch it if it is present. Where you find the ACA, you usually find the Anti-DNA as well.

http://www.lupus.org/webmodules/web.../new_aboutaffects.aspx?articleid=82&zoneid=17

Now.............. you "really" need to get this at the same time. TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 (not T4, not T3.) The latter are totals which is bound, unbound and sometimes even reverse hormone.

What we need to look at are the FREES which is unbound hormone only which is available for cellular uptake.

Here is info on the thyroid lab tests..........
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

This is your antithyroglobulin Ab info............

A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.

Normal value ranges may vary slightly among different laboratories. Talk to your doctor about the meaning of your specific test results.

What Abnormal Results Mean
A positive test means antithyroglobulin antibodies are found in your blood. This may be due to:

Graves disease 
Hashimoto's thyroiditis 
Hypothyroidism 
Myxedema 
Systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE) 
Thyroid cancer 
Thyrotoxicosis 
Type 1 diabetes

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm

If you want my humble opinion, I would firstly get the tests I mentioned above. And I would request a sonogram of the thyroid. Or even a radioactive uptake scan. Just to be on the safe side. Cancer has to be ruled out and also we do need to know what is going on w/ your thyroid.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## LizaLouRx

Hello, Thanks for the quick response. My free T4 was 1.03 (in normal range according to my lab). They didn't run the free T3 though. I am going to call them today to see if they will order that and TSH and maybe rerun antithyroglobulin (since I have been off the prednisone longer now???). Do you think I should have anti-TPO run? I had it done last year and it was normal. I am waiting on the anti-DNA results. THose were normal too last year. So frustrating. I had vitiligo as a child (autoimmune) and have family history of lupus. I have had severe joint pain in my shoulders for about 10 years. Now it is in my hands. I can't take it anymore. The pain, the not knowing what is wrong with me....It is too much. Let me ask you...I read somewhere online that there has been consideration to make the upper level of normal TSH 3 instead of 5. Is there any truth to this?? When my TSH was last drawn over two years ago my TSH was 3.2 and was considered normal. 
Once I got all the results back from what the rheumy ordered and the reproductive immunologist I am going to take to my pcp whom I trust very much. I will mention the other scans and tests you spoke of. 
How high is antithyroglobulin usually in Hashimoto's?? I know mine was only slightly elevated but not sure if that is because of prednisone or maybe is more indicative of a systemic autoimmune disease such as lupus. So frustrated and confused!


----------



## Andros

LizaLouRx said:


> Hello, Thanks for the quick response. My free T4 was 1.03 (in normal range according to my lab). They didn't run the free T3 though. I am going to call them today to see if they will order that and TSH and maybe rerun antithyroglobulin (since I have been off the prednisone longer now???). Do you think I should have anti-TPO run? I had it done last year and it was normal. I am waiting on the anti-DNA results. THose were normal too last year. So frustrating. I had vitiligo as a child (autoimmune) and have family history of lupus. I have had severe joint pain in my shoulders for about 10 years. Now it is in my hands. I can't take it anymore. The pain, the not knowing what is wrong with me....It is too much. Let me ask you...I read somewhere online that there has been consideration to make the upper level of normal TSH 3 instead of 5. Is there any truth to this?? When my TSH was last drawn over two years ago my TSH was 3.2 and was considered normal.
> Once I got all the results back from what the rheumy ordered and the reproductive immunologist I am going to take to my pcp whom I trust very much. I will mention the other scans and tests you spoke of.
> How high is antithyroglobulin usually in Hashimoto's?? I know mine was only slightly elevated but not sure if that is because of prednisone or maybe is more indicative of a systemic autoimmune disease such as lupus. So frustrated and confused!


When you do get lab results this time around,please include all ranges as different labs use different ranges.

AACE..................0.3 - 3.0 is what they said years ago. Now, it is even less than 3.0 Canada is less, I think and there is USA research stating top of the range should be lower than 3.0 I sure agree w/ that.

It's in here; you have to scroll through.

http://www.aace.com/pub/pdf/guidelines/hypo_hyper.pdf

And by the way, my rheumatologist keeps my TSH down @ 0.03 and sometimes less BECAUSE it suppresses the antibodies including the Anti-DNA. I feel good all the time. Some joint pain but only recently because I could not get my Armour. I take no meds. Just my precious Armour.

TPO is like ANA; it is "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune diseases.

I can't answer your question about how high the thyroglobulin would be in Hashimoto's. Wah! Maybe someone else can.


----------



## LizaLouRx

So, TSH was 3.2 (2 years ago) and according to my lab it says up to 4.5 is normal. What you say is what I had read on various sites that they like it to be below 3. So if it is above 3 or higher what is that indicative of...hypothyroidism?? but doesn't indicate cause correct? Based on my history I would think it is somehow connected to autoimmune dysfunction. I called my reproductive immunologist and they ordered a TSH and anti-TPO. That is interesting that keeping your TSH down has kept other antibodies down and kept you feeling good. I wonder if this has been a big issue of mine for some time now and no one ever tested me or knew.


----------



## Andros

LizaLouRx said:


> So, TSH was 3.2 (2 years ago) and according to my lab it says up to 4.5 is normal. What you say is what I had read on various sites that they like it to be below 3. So if it is above 3 or higher what is that indicative of...hypothyroidism?? but doesn't indicate cause correct? Based on my history I would think it is somehow connected to autoimmune dysfunction. I called my reproductive immunologist and they ordered a TSH and anti-TPO. That is interesting that keeping your TSH down has kept other antibodies down and kept you feeling good. I wonder if this has been a big issue of mine for some time now and no one ever tested me or knew.


It is extreeeeeeeeeeeeemly interesting. They know to do that with thyroid cancer patients after ablation and radiation. It keeps the cancer from returning. And they know (supposed to know anyway) to keep the TSH suppressed in Hashimoto's patients also.

In my mind, if it is over 3.0, that is indicative of hypothyroidism. Yes.

And also, they know a woman usually cannot get pregnant unless TSH is @ 1.0 or less.


----------



## LizaLouRx

Really?? I did not have any idea about the TSH below 1.0 and getting pregnant!!!! Gosh, It has taken so much to even get as far as I have with a possible diagnosis. I am soooo curious what my TSH is going to be this time around. My health has continued to get worse since having my son (and the pregnancy was a very complicated one....now I wonder if this could all have played a part). Today on the phone with the nurse at the reproductive immunologists office....I asked if they should run a TSH since my antithyroglobulin antibodies were abnormal and she said "the doctor must not have ordered it because I must have sent them recent labs". I told her last time it was drawn was in 2008 and she checked and said "oh yeah, and it was on the high end..so absolutely we need to recheck TSH". It made me feel like I am not going crazy and being a hypochondriac. I am so tired of all the pain and weird symptoms and not getting anywhere. I am also a little concerned that my rheumatologist made little of the fact of my antithyroglobulin antibodies. I realize they weren't extremely high but I would think she would want to test thyroid function and no mention of it. Could this be the answer to my infertility? Gosh, it would be nice if this was the ticket. Another very shallow question.....I have gained a little weight (about 15 lbs) and have not been able to lose (in the past could lose easily) and just chalked it up to being older. If I do end up being diagnosed with hypothyroidism and get put on meds....will that help with getting these extra lbs off? I know...least of my worries, but it is just another symptom I have had. Thanks for all the information you have given me!!!


----------



## LizaLouRx

One more thing....I dug up my labs from 2008
TSH 3.18 (normal 0.4- 4.5)
T4 total 5.3 (normal 4.5-12.5)........doesn't this seem like on the low side of normal??


----------



## Andros

LizaLouRx said:


> Really?? I did not have any idea about the TSH below 1.0 and getting pregnant!!!! Gosh, It has taken so much to even get as far as I have with a possible diagnosis. I am soooo curious what my TSH is going to be this time around. My health has continued to get worse since having my son (and the pregnancy was a very complicated one....now I wonder if this could all have played a part). Today on the phone with the nurse at the reproductive immunologists office....I asked if they should run a TSH since my antithyroglobulin antibodies were abnormal and she said "the doctor must not have ordered it because I must have sent them recent labs". I told her last time it was drawn was in 2008 and she checked and said "oh yeah, and it was on the high end..so absolutely we need to recheck TSH". It made me feel like I am not going crazy and being a hypochondriac. I am so tired of all the pain and weird symptoms and not getting anywhere. I am also a little concerned that my rheumatologist made little of the fact of my antithyroglobulin antibodies. I realize they weren't extremely high but I would think she would want to test thyroid function and no mention of it. Could this be the answer to my infertility? Gosh, it would be nice if this was the ticket. Another very shallow question.....I have gained a little weight (about 15 lbs) and have not been able to lose (in the past could lose easily) and just chalked it up to being older. If I do end up being diagnosed with hypothyroidism and get put on meds....will that help with getting these extra lbs off? I know...least of my worries, but it is just another symptom I have had. Thanks for all the information you have given me!!!


I do believe that someone should dig around a bit more re the thyroglobulin Ab and yikes....................no TSH since 2008?

From what I understand, high TSH prevents ovulation. Getting the patient euthyroid (normal state) which is usually down around 1 for most patients solves the problem if indeed hypothyoird is the problem and there are no other medical problems that would cause annovulation.

And yes, if you are euthyroid, you should lose weight on a sensible diet.

And you are most welcome!


----------

